# Board erkennt zweiten RAM-Riegel nicht



## Artanaz (5. Juli 2014)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen, mich beschleicht seit kurzem ein Problem.

Beim aufrüsten von 8GB RAM auf 16GB RAM erkennt mein Mainboard nur ein Riegel. Frage warum?
Meine Daten:
-Mainboard: MEDIONPC MS-7728
-Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3400 MHZ
-Physikalischer Speicher: (aktuell) 8192 MB DDR3-SDRAM (Wunsch, gerne das doppelte)
-Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
-Netzteil: Bequiet! 630 Watt
-Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition

Soweit bin ich mehr wie zufrieden mit dem schmuck teil, nur das aufrüsten der RAM wird mir noch verwehrt.
-BIOS wurde upgedatet
-Riegel wurden untereinander getauscht um ein defekt auszuschließen.
Aktuell sind beide Riegel verbaut, selber sorte, aber nur einer wird wahr genommen.
Laut Hersteller ist das board bis 16 GB RAM bereit, aufgerüstet zu werden.

Ich hoffe das ich hier nix vergessen habe und mir vielleicht 2-3 bei meinem aktuellen problem helfen können.

Ich danke schon mal freundlichst im vorraus


----------



## ludscha (5. Juli 2014)

Hey und Willkommen im Forum 



> *Memory*
> 2 x 240-pin DDR3 DIMM slots Supports Dual Channel DDR3 1333/1066 MHz non-ECC, un-buffered memory (Max 8GB)


Das Board unterstützt nur maximal 8 GB, darum wird auch dein zweiter Riegel nicht erkannt.

Du könntest mal Testen, ob beide Riegel erkannt werden, wenn du die RAM-Spannung im Bios auf 1,55 Volt stellst.

Ich glaub zwar nicht das das was hilft aber Versuch macht Klug  da das nur 8 GB unterstützt.

Wieso willst du 16 GB RAM ?? Renderst du viel bzw. arbeitest du mit Photoshop ??

Den zum Zocken reichen 8 GB ganz dicke.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2014)

ludscha schrieb:


> *Memory*
> 2 x 240-pin DDR3 DIMM slots Supports Dual Channel DDR3 1333/1066 MHz non-ECC, un-buffered memory (Max 8GB)


 Damit ist sicher die maximale Größe für einen Modul gemeint, also insgesamt max. 2 x 8 = 16 GB (s.a. http://217.110.237.70/Manuals/7728v1.0%28Medion%29.pdf). Allerdings empfiehlt sich, zwei identische Module zu verwenden. Zum Test erstmal den neuen Modul alleine im beiden Slots prüfen. Wird mit beiden Modulen im BIOS oder Windows nur 8 GB angezeigt ? 64-Bit Windows ist ja wohl installiert ?


----------



## BiosShock (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo erst mal bei PCGH 

Was Du mal versuchen kannst sind die Latenzen im BIOS/UEFI ein zu stellen. Also ein Riegel rein und dann anpassen. Dann hast Du die möglichkeit mal 2 4GIB zu nutzten? Aus einem anderen PC z.B.? Auch kann es helfen die Spannung von Hand an zu Passen.


----------



## ludscha (5. Juli 2014)

> Damit ist sicher die maximale Größe für einen Modul gemeint, also insgesamt max. 2 x 8 = 16 GB




Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht, guter Gedankengang  matti


----------



## HGHarti (5. Juli 2014)

Nicht böse sein aber wenn ich bei deinem Board schon Medion lese wird mir anders.

hatte schon so einige Aldi PC´S von Kollegen auf dem OP Tisch liegen und es war immer eine große Freude die auf zu rüsten


----------



## BiosShock (5. Juli 2014)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein aber wenn ich bei deinem Board schon Medion lese wird mir anders.
> 
> hatte schon so einige Aldi PC´S von Kollegen auf dem OP Tisch liegen und es war immer eine große Freude die auf zu rüsten


 
Ich hab es aufgegeben die Leute zu überzeugen so was nicht zu kaufen. Hier werden die Daten gesehen und das Preisverhältnis. Das große erwachen kommt erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. Der Mensch muss erst leiden damit sich was ändert(ich musste es auch auf die harte Tour lernen)...


----------



## HGHarti (5. Juli 2014)

Ja mein erteilt PC War auch ein rein Fall weil ich nicht hören wollte.Ist aber schon mehr als 15 Jahre her


----------



## Artanaz (5. Juli 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Damit ist sicher die maximale Größe für einen Modul gemeint, also insgesamt max. 2 x 8 = 16 GB (s.a. http://217.110.237.70/Manuals/7728v1.0%28Medion%29.pdf). Allerdings empfiehlt sich, zwei identische Module zu verwenden. Zum Test erstmal den neuen Modul alleine im beiden Slots prüfen. Wird mit beiden Modulen im BIOS oder Windows nur 8 GB angezeigt ? 64-Bit Windows ist ja wohl installiert ?



Guten morgen. Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Mit beiden Modulen wird nur jeweils ein Slot, sprich 8GB erkannt, im BIOS sowie bei Windows 7. Und ja es ist die 64Bit Version 😄. 
Es wurden auch identische Module verwendet. Sprich gleiche Größe und gleicher Takt.


----------



## Artanaz (5. Juli 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Ich hab es aufgegeben die Leute zu überzeugen so was nicht zu kaufen. Hier werden die Daten gesehen und das Preisverhältnis. Das große erwachen kommt erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. Der Mensch muss erst leiden damit sich was ändert(ich musste es auch auf die harte Tour lernen)...



Bis dato kann ich mich nicht über den kurzen beschweren, das mich die Hardware irgendwie ärgern möchte oder ähnliches. Doch aktuell tut sie es, das stimmt. Aber ansonsten bin ich ich mit ihm sehr zufrieden und macht das was ich von ihm verlange und stellt meine Bedürfnisse nicht in frage. 
Aber als sogenannten "fehlkauf" werde ich ihn nicht einschätzen, weil ich nix von ihm verlange was nicht schaffbar wäre.


----------



## HGHarti (5. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt das war nicht böse gemeint,jeder hat halt andere Ansprüche.
Mir zb reicht halt billig Cola vom Discounter andere machen da einen Bogen drum.
Meine Arbeitskollegen verstehen nicht warum ich so viel Geld in den PC stecke,ich wiederum nicht warum ein Urlaub 2000€ oder mehr kostet.


----------



## BiosShock (5. Juli 2014)

Artanaz schrieb:


> Bis dato kann ich mich nicht über den kurzen beschweren, das mich die Hardware irgendwie ärgern möchte oder ähnliches. Doch aktuell tut sie es, das stimmt. Aber ansonsten bin ich ich mit ihm sehr zufrieden und macht das was ich von ihm verlange und stellt meine Bedürfnisse nicht in frage.
> Aber als sogenannten "fehlkauf" werde ich ihn nicht einschätzen, weil ich nix von ihm verlange was nicht schaffbar wäre.


 
Meine es ja auch nicht böse oder abwertend. 

Das war ja bei meinen Freunden(und bei mir) nichts anderes. Bis dieser Zeitpunkt kam. Nun willst Du ja jetzt auch Aufrüsten und das Kind scheint in den Brunnen gefallen zu sein. Im Endeffekt wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das Du den alten Zustand in Kauf nimmst oder dich nach was neuen Umsiehst.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2014)

Artanaz schrieb:


> Mit beiden Modulen wird nur jeweils ein Slot, sprich 8GB erkannt, im BIOS sowie bei Windows 7. Und ja es ist die 64Bit Version 😄.
> Es wurden auch identische Module verwendet. Sprich gleiche Größe und gleicher Takt.


 Hast Du geprüft, ob einer der beiden RAM-Slots nicht funktioniert ? Also z.B. mal den neuen Modul allein im ersten und im zweiten Slot ?


----------



## Artanaz (6. Juli 2014)

@ BiosShock und
@ HGHarti
nein alles in ordnung, bevor ich etwas böse aufnehme muss einiges mehr kommen .
Da jeder seine erfahrung gemacht hat und diese auch wieder geben möchte um zu helfen, muss man halt damit damit leben wenn es mal abwertenden kommentare gibt .
Aber danke sehr .
@mattinator
So wie es aussieht ist ein RAM-Slot hinüber. Habe die ursprungs RAM Riegel eingebaut die von Werk aus beide 4 GB haben. In der Systemsteuerung zeigt er mir auch nur 4 GB statt wie voher 8 GB.
Zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen das ich nicht das größte know how besitze um eigenständig die probleme zu lösen .
Aber ich merke hier bin ich gut aufehoben 
Danke nochmals


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2014)

Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du drauf ? Bei manchen Kühlern erzeugt eine zu feste Montage solche Effekte.


----------



## Artanaz (6. Juli 2014)

@mattinator
Der Kühler ist der, der von Intel bei geliefert wurde und vom Hause Medion verbaut wurde.
Bis auf Grafikkarte, Netzteil und RAM habe ich die Hardware so gelassen wie sie verbaut wurde.

Ich habe es gerade auch mal mit der entnahme von der Batterie am Mainboard versucht. Blieb leider erfolglos


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2014)

Und wahrscheinlich keine Gewährleistung mehr ? Dann bekommst Du auf dem Board max. 8GB mit einem 8-er Riegel. Sollte wie schon gepostet eigentlich auch reichen.


----------



## Artanaz (6. Juli 2014)

Ja dann werde ich das ganze mal dann so hinnehmen. Die Gewährleistung ist schon durch. Ach menno 

Na ja gut dann danke ich schon mal allen die mir geholfen dem problem auf den grund zu gehen

Bis denne mal


----------

